# Designers in training..Photoshop elements newbies



## SteelerCountry

Anyone interested in training to be a designer?  Let's help out these generous and talented designers!  This thread can be for new and experienced Photoshop elements users. (PSE). My PSE 10 should b delivered 5/11.  Can't wait!!


----------



## SteelerCountry

Would love to do topic specific like " name fills". 
Let's keep this thread specific to PSE 10 users....unless u experienced PSE users think that would limit us??????


----------



## SteelerCountry

I bought my PSE 10 on eBay for $52.99 free shipping and it also included 2 other photo editing suites..Corelli paint and another one I can't remember.  Best price I have seen!!!! ( it's for Mac or Windows)


----------



## DisneyMom831

I'm game! I just bought PSE and am enjoying learning how to use it. I don't think I'm creative at all so I think it's going to be a bit of a challenge. We will see! Oh, and my name's Emily just to introduce myself!


----------



## RustManFan

http://www.elementsvillage.com/forums/index.php

they have a fantasically knowledgable group on this forum to assist with questions.  Links to tutorials and a wonderful magazine if you wish to get it.

I encourage you to sign up for the forum at the least!


----------



## monkey30

YAY to this thread! I am getting into creating, trying to put together a journal for my sons next trip and my friends girls! 

Plus did a few name fills and stroller tag! I am learning but get some really great ideas from here!

This is my photobucket album!http://s1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj612/monkey30ca/

Looking to learn more tips and tricks as you do. 

Oh and I got PSE10 at staples for $80 when they had it a few weeks ago. Its higher then what you paid, but I find software in Canada usually is!


----------



## sewsweet

I love to join this group too!

I actually have PS8 at work and at home (as I often do work things from home) 

I took a mini-course from a local high school and while it was good and learned somethings about layers, and so confused when it comes to masks, and changing the look of things.  The instructor was a photographer that only worked in the full PS.  Lots of differences that he could not give us answers to on how to lots of things.

I would love to learn as much as I can! 

Also, does anyone know how some of the DISigners get some of their blanks?  I have search the web all over and still can not come up with some of the things they have.

Thanks!!!


----------



## monkey30

Work at home... yup thats me to. Sort of when I work!

As far as blanks, I think a lot make their own as one said they take color pages and fill them in from scanning them that kind of thing. What kind of stuff are you looking for? maybe we can help each other!


----------



## RustManFan

make yourself some templates, especially a Mickey head.  Make sure it is very clean.  I have seen some people post DISigns where the Mickey head had little, what I will call spikes....not smooth at all.  This really takes away from the professional look.  Clean it up once and the work will be worthwhile.  I have one I call BESTMICKEYHEAD.jpg and everytime I need a Mickey head this is there for starting the image.  Simply cleaned up black head....no spikes and no halos of extraneous colors.

stay organized....be sure to bookmark (or make favorite) your favorite clip art sites.  also organize your own files so you can easily locate things.  I have a clip art folder on my hard drive that has subfolders for characters.  If I need an Ariel, for example, I know right where to look.  Halloween clip art?  They have their own folder as well.

if I find a clip art image that I don't need immediately I still save it and will have when a request pops up and it is the perfect fit.


----------



## oceanwave

This thread is such a great idea!  Would love to join as well.  

Recently brought PSE10 and can't wait to get started


----------



## SteelerCountry

I'm Lisa...I'm a nurse in Pittsburgh, Pa.....my PSE 10 should b here tomorrow!!!  I'm going away though so won't get it till Sunday.  I'm gonna join the group that rust man suggested.  So, to those beginners who just started...anyone startbwith name fills??  Easy?


----------



## SteelerCountry

Hi ocean
Hi sewsweet


----------



## RustManFan

note....my name is Marion....signature explains the RustManFan!


----------



## bababear_50

I agree with Marion ( AKA RustManFan) on the "Have a Filing system".

I just filed all my stuff again and feel so much more organized.

Now I have to back up all my clip art and DISigns onto a USB Key.

I've experienced a few computer crashes and had to start collecting images from scratch all over again.

One of these days I'm going to try a professional program but for now Paint.net works for the stuff I do.

Have fun and don't forget to post your DIDigns.

Hugs Mel


----------



## monkey30

Thank you for the tips! 
So heres a idea once you all get going in the next week lets try a weekly challenge, something to challenge us to learn different things? What do you think?


----------



## RustManFan

you newbies go ahead....keeping up with home, work and my requests is challenge enough!!


----------



## monkey30

I understand the demands and that not everyone can do it!LOL Thats why I was thinking for those that want to. I am lucky I have only 1 at home during the day, and I work from home, so I have time!


----------



## monkey30

My name is Erin.... Saw the other thread!


----------



## SteelerCountry

@ Erin!
I got it in the mail early, yeah! its already installed and I am on it now.  i should be a designer by 8pm Eastern time, lol
Yes, a challange should be fun!  I can't implement the challange cause I just installed it, lol.  Shall we have Marion be the the head of this thread...hmmmm?? lol


----------



## SteelerCountry

Can't ya just come on and check up on us? Its the least you can do, lol  You can give a challenges...................
someone's gotta lead us, or the class is gonna get really rowdy!


----------



## monkey30

I am bad just going through the tread and seeing who is looking for something no one has commented on, then attempting to do what they ask! Not putting anything out there, but trying!


----------



## DisneyMom831

SteelerCountry said:


> I'm Lisa...I'm a nurse in Pittsburgh, Pa.....my PSE 10 should b here tomorrow!!!  I'm going away though so won't get it till Sunday.  I'm gonna join the group that rust man suggested.  So, to those beginners who just started...anyone startbwith name fills??  Easy?



I'm a nurse in State College, PA!! What a coincidence!


----------



## DisneyMom831

I'm game for a challenge!


----------



## silverwolfe2003

I'm so glad someone started this thread! I got PSE 10 a couple of weeks ago and have been pouring over youtube videos trying to learn the basics...I made a couple of name fills after much cursing and sweat...lol...but they are nowhere near what I want them to be. I will definetely be checking out that link that Marion posted, thanks for that!  And thanks for the tips about the Mickey Head and keeping organized! If I get brave, I will post what I have done already...  I haven't been able to work on it much this week because I have been focused on taking ACLS! Great thread, again!


----------



## silverwolfe2003

DisneyMom831 said:


> I'm a nurse in State College, PA!! What a coincidence!



I'm a RN too  I work on Postpartum in a small rural hospital in Thomaston, GA.


----------



## monkey30

OK now I feel left out I am not a RN! I am a SAHM, but I am sure with my boys will need a RN soon!

And Welcome silverwolfe! I am sure we will have fun on here!


----------



## SteelerCountry

I work at the big UPMC Presbyterian hospital ..700 beds! 
I do the resource pool (get more money) but you go to the unit they tell you to go.  I call in 1 hour before work and they give me my assignment..  I dont need benefits, DH works there full-time too, so I stay on Casual.  ACLS.  been there and done that one!


Is there a tuturiol that is really good for name fills?


----------



## DisneyMom831

I used this tutorial...it's basic but it gets the job done!

http://www.photoshop911.com/type/image_in_type.html

I just made my first mickey head disign...I'm kinda proud of myself despite the fact that it is SUPER basic lol. (I would share but IDK how to add an image?)

I'm on the IV team at the hospital I work at, but worked Postpartum for the first 8 years of my career. I loved it and miss all those babies!


----------



## SteelerCountry

its a skill!!!

the directions look easy but its not specific enough for a brand new person.  My picture im using turns into the background as soon as I open it.  I save lives everyday, but i can't make my opened image anything but background, lol


----------



## monkey30

LOL you will get it, I kept having issues with mine. 

You can open a photobucket account (its free for basic) and then upload to the account, it will give you the code and link to use in your post. 
Or just let us know what your photobucket address is and we can spy on it as you add stuff!


----------



## DisneyMom831

Okay here's the link to my photobucket with my whole ONE photo in it. 

http://s1074.photobucket.com/albums/w410/DisneyMom831/

Don't mind the fact that the fonts are all diff colors and styles


----------



## SteelerCountry

you make me sick

You are officially kicked off the newbie thread for being a liar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your project is perfect.  Were you clueless when you first started?


----------



## DisneyMom831

Absolutely!!!! It's the first thing I've ever made, besides the letter "A" filled with Remy which took me forever...sad I know. 

To make your pics not a background, right click them and hit duplicate layer then rename it. That apparently is what makes it "editable". At least that is what some sites have said. Thats what I had to do on the name fill tutorial.


----------



## SteelerCountry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D08Wp1lqQdM&feature=related


----------



## RustManFan

once you are more comfortable with PSE, know that the web has zillions of free additional patterns, shapes, layer styles, gradients and brushes that you can install !!


----------



## sewsweet

SteelerCountry said:


> its a skill!!!
> 
> the directions look easy but its not specific enough for a brand new person.  My picture im using turns into the background as soon as I open it.  I save lives everyday, but i can't make my opened image anything but background, lol


  Ctrl-J is a short key stroke that will create another layer of your background so you can change anything you want on it.  Our instructor had us do that to EVERYTHING that we worked on.  Don't forget to "save as" when you are done so you don't lose your primary graphic.



RustManFan said:


> once you are more comfortable with PSE, know that the web has zillions of free additional patterns, shapes, layer styles, gradients and brushes that you can install !!


I have found alot online.  I just don't know how to get them to work in PSE.

First I have to say thay you people are wild! 

I have found that I use the short-cut keys ALOT!  I also found some great information on the Dummies website.  They even have a chart showing the short-cut keys and believe me they are a HUGE timesaver for me.

Since it seems I am surrounded by nurses...which I am not (my  mom is though!) I will share what I do!  I am currently an office administrator at a church.  Basically I'm a church secretary with a lot more responsiblity and duites.  I use PSE8 to make church bulletins.  Actually all I really use it for is to fix or adjust pictures, graphics and clipart so it works on what the theme of the day is.  I really want to learn how to use PSE8 to create things instead of just adjusted things.  
Everything that I do fix I then put into Microsoft Publisher and do what I need.  In fact I created a Mini M & M tube wrapper for my upcoming FE gift exchange just last night.  I "fixed" the picture in PSE and then created the wrapper in Publisher.  I would LOVE to learn how to create the whole thing in PSE8.  Is that possible?

Thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## monkey30

I think it would be possible, as you can set up size and such. Plus when working with the layers I could see it working well. I have done complet journal pages and such now, and just adjusted templates as I needed them. 

I also love using the short cut keys.... Thats pretty much all I have been using in a lot of cut and paste stuff! I tend to forget there are other ways!

I do office stuff as well, I am a assistant to a OT (occupational therapist). basically i organize her day, anwser emails, phone calls that kind of thing!


----------



## RustManFan

Again, sign up for ElementsVillage.com forum....many of the questions are already answered there and it doesn't seem appropriate to rehash them here on a Disney forum...experts have answered there.

ElementsVillage very clearly explains how to install new brushes, layer styles etc. into PSE !!


----------



## monkey30

So how was everyones weekend?

Did anyone do any creating? I have been bad and not on mine, but think I need to start something. 

Who's up for a challenge? I am thinking do a letter fill with your screen name and favorite characters? Or is that to advance for the start? Let me know! I am also thinking no prize just something to do!!


----------



## silverwolfe2003

I think that would be a fun challenge! I haven't been playing around on PSE for a few days but I will get back into the grove


----------



## SteelerCountry

the weather was just to gorgeous!!!!  I'm at work now, off Wed and Friday and Sunday, then the entire Memorial Day weekend, we shall see if I can get on PSE!  Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## monkey30

This is what I did for my name fill! All my favorite ladies!!!






Let me know what you think I can change and how it looks


----------



## kalliyan1

another RN here....L&D background but current SAHM. 
Just got a Mac for Mother's Day from my sweet DH.  I have played with PS on my laptop and now I need to get PS10 for the Mac

I'm currently working on autograph books for our trip in Aug.  Have made some pages on my own and used some ideas from the many talented disigners here.

Looking forward to learning with everyone!!!


----------



## Dom13

Monkey30, your name fill looks good!  I especially like Minnie and Daisy above it.  My only recommendation would be to add a thicker border to increase readability.


----------



## monkey30

kalliyan1 said:


> another RN here....L&D background but current SAHM.
> Just got a Mac for Mother's Day from my sweet DH.  I have played with PS on my laptop and now I need to get PS10 for the Mac
> 
> I'm currently working on autograph books for our trip in Aug.  Have made some pages on my own and used some ideas from the many talented disigners here.
> 
> Looking forward to learning with everyone!!!



YAY! Another person to join us! I am using the Mac as well. Its a whole new thing for me as we have been faithful PC users in this house till recently!


----------



## SteelerCountry

DH would strangle me if I get one more thing!  Just bought all my landscaping for the lake house!  I planted a huge herb garden this year, it looks wonderful.  Love planting. I  might have to sell my work I do on PSE10   might have to sell herbs too! Lol  @ monkey, I'm not even speaking to you, ur design is ridiculous!  Your not a newbie anymore either.  It is awesome!!!!

Do u ladies like ur Mac?  Do you have the laptop or the desktop???  I may have to pick up some OT days and surprise myself with a new Mac!  I've been eyeing it up.  I think I promised him I would pick up a few OT shifts since I bought enough plants for a 10,000 square foot house and ours is only a fourth that size, ....

Today is outside work too, so no PSE10 time, maybe I should of waited till winter, lol.

U guys are such quick studies!!!  I wish I could cheat off u guys, lol.  
Keep up the good work!


----------



## monkey30

@ steeler, I swear I am new!!LOL 

I have the desktop, its great as I have a little desk area in my kitchen. I can see most of the main floor from there, so I can play while the kids are doing their thing!


----------



## RustManFan

monkey30....I like the name fill too!  Have you tried adding a bevel to it?


----------



## monkey30

No but I will! thanks for the input!


----------



## princesskayla

Guess what...I just ordered PSE10 and I am an L&D nurse and Disney fanatic. Guess I am in good company here.  
Can't wait to get my hands on it, but since I live in Alaska I had to get the disk to download. I could never download a program like that with our internet service. 

I will be joining when I get back from my vacation. 7 more days til BCV and 5 day Dream.


----------



## monkey30

internet can be a pain sometimes! We appearently have super fast here, but I find it worse then reg internet!

YAY to another one signing up! I am doing stuff here and there, nit as much s I would like to...this thing called kids get in the way!


----------



## RustManFan

I DISigned for 3 and a half years with dial-up and only got high speed a couple months ago.....I always get disks when I can since I have had to reinstall several things and it was easier


----------



## kalliyan1

Does anyone have a recommendation as to what font to use for name fills?

Thanks


----------



## Kate0716

Can I join this group?  

I'm a Mac user and just started playing with my newly installed PSE10.  I have completed 1 scrapbook page from a template (that took about 2 million hours to finish) so I have a LOT to learn.  

-Kate


----------



## Dom13

Any thick, bold font will work.  I've used Impact and Minnie, as well as many others.  Try to stay with a relatively simple font to help the readability.  I'd also recommend adding a border also to help with readability.


----------



## kalliyan1

Dom13 said:


> Any thick, bold font will work.  I've used Impact and Minnie, as well as many others.  Try to stay with a relatively simple font to help the readability.  I'd also recommend adding a border also to help with readability.



Thank you I will try those!!!


----------



## monkey30

I have been using Junebug for mine, just because I like the look of it!


----------



## kalliyan1

monkey30 said:


> I have been using Junebug for mine, just because I like the look of it!


When I try Junebug, because the first letter is completely black, when I use the selection tool, I cant select just the first letter to fill, any suggestions as to what I should do?
I'm currently using PSE 6 until my 10 comes for my MAC


----------



## monkey30

Use caps all the way through, then it will all be black and easier to fill.


----------



## YoYoAurora

Coaster is another good font for name fills.


----------



## kalliyan1

monkey30 said:


> I have been using Junebug for mine, just because I like the look of it!


Thank you for the suggestion



monkey30 said:


> Use caps all the way through, then it will all be black and easier to fill.


That did the trick



YoYoAurora said:


> Coaster is another good font for name fills.



I like this one too!!!!  Thanks everyone for all the suggestions.


----------



## monkey30

YoYoAurora said:


> Coaster is another good font for name fills.



I will check this out as well!


----------



## chaoscent

I a sticking this and encourage all of the "Newbies" to ask questions.  I know that sometimes tutorials can be hard to understand.  We have some great talent here, Dom, Marion & Mel have been DISigning for years and do great work. Plus it's great to feel free to give constructive feedback.  Sometime I will see a DISign that I think would be perfect if the DISigner used a shadow or bevel or whatever.  This is a cool thread to come and get feedback and hopefully feel supported.  Greeat idea, Penny
Also, can we keep this thread request free?  If people have requests, have them post them in a new thread.  Since some of you newbies are becoming great DISigners, start a thread with your DISigns. Thanks, P


----------



## monkey30

Great idea! Hopefully more will join us as well learn things, and start DISigning!

I am doing some requests that are left on the board in  threads, just to get the hang of it! So far I am enjoying it.


----------



## DANque

May I join in on the fun?  I have been playing around with PSE 10 for several months.  I am still learning it but having fun at the same time.

I have done some name fills, Mickey Ears, and door hangers as well.  I also have made several T-shirt disigns.  

If I can help any one don't hesitate to ask.  I am NOT a pro and no where near as good as the veteran DISIGNERS.  

I can't wait to see everyone's DISigns!!!!


----------



## DANque

WOW...I didn't mean to kill this thread.  I am sorry!!


----------



## monkey30

LOL mid week seems to slow down on here! 

Show us what you have done! Some of us just started a photobucket album for others to look at.


----------



## DANque

This is what I have been playing around with right now.


----------



## monkey30

that is cool!!


----------



## DisneyMom831

Those are great DANque!


----------



## DANque

Thanks you guys!  Come on everyone show us what you are doing/learning!! Inquiring minds want to SEE!!


----------



## Guerrero2915

Hi everyone! My (nick)name is Shelly. I have been the different versions of PSE for awhile, though so far I've only used mine to make photo books and such, no shirt designs or anything. I've just downloaded my PSE10. We are planning our first trip in Dec. 2012. We've been trying to get this trip in for a couple years already so I am SUPER EXCITED about it!
So I have been playing around all day with PSE. The day we arrive will be my DS's 8th bday, so I am working a design for his shirit to include both his birthday, and us going around Christmas time. I have started one but, I can't get my Mickey head template perfect, it has little "bumps" any suggestions? Here's the link to it on photobucket if you don't know what I mean. Thanks for all your help.
http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w495/ShellyG2915/ChristianBday.jpg


----------



## DisneyMom831

Guerrero2915 said:


> Hi everyone! My (nick)name is Shelly. I have been the different versions of PSE for awhile, though so far I've only used mine to make photo books and such, no shirt designs or anything. I've just downloaded my PSE10. We are planning our first trip in Dec. 2012. We've been trying to get this trip in for a couple years already so I am SUPER EXCITED about it!
> So I have been playing around all day with PSE. The day we arrive will be my DS's 8th bday, so I am working a design for his shirit to include both his birthday, and us going around Christmas time. I have started one but, I can't get my Mickey head template perfect, it has little "bumps" any suggestions? Here's the link to it on photobucket if you don't know what I mean. Thanks for all your help.
> http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w495/ShellyG2915/ChristianBday.jpg



I think, but am not totally sure that you need to find a better image to start with. That one looks like it might have been saved from a thumbnail and when it's enlarged it pixelates. That's totally my novice thought on it but I really love your design so far!


----------



## Guerrero2915

DOH! I didn't even think of that.  thanks!!


----------



## DANque

I agree as well.


----------



## Guerrero2915

Thanks for the tips, I have been working on a few different DISigns over the past few days, hopefully they look better. SO here's the link to the album in photobucket.
http://s1078.photobucket.com/albums/w495/ShellyG2915/


----------



## Dom13

That looks much better.  One suggestion; the text running across the center is difficult to read.  I'd suggest either breaking it up in to 2 lines or trying a different font.  The "Disney" font is nice but even Disney doesn't use it for much as it's a difficult font to read, especially in all caps.  You could also try running the 2nd line in a different curve  offset 1/8-1/4 to the right of the first line.  I strongly recommend stepping back from the screen to about the distance someone might be standing if they were reading your shirt and seeing what it looks like.


----------



## silverwolfe2003

DANque said:


> This is what I have been playing around with right now.





Those are really very cool!! How did you get that Neon effect??


----------



## Guerrero2915

OK,  so I had to take a break from my "Blue Mickey Head", because well, I was getting a bit frustrated.

Anyway, I decided that I would make an attempt at my own Neon Green "Do you DIS?" signs :. So here ya go! 

http://s1078.photobucket.com/albums/w495/ShellyG2915/


----------



## monkey30

Great job!!


----------



## Woobie

Hey there! I'll be lurking for a while until I pull the trigger and purchase PSE. I'm now looking for the best price (I'm cheap). I've been playing with pixlr.com (free "equivalent" of PS) for a week or so, but I'm finding it very limiting. I can't do name fills (maybe it's me), only clean up/change colors of existing clips. I then take those and work in powerpoint, which is also very limiting.

Keep the great tips coming. I'll be taking notes & hope to contribute soon.


----------



## Woobie

Me again. I have a question... Say I have a clip art of a ladybug (red with blk dots). I know how I can replace the red with a solid color, but what about a background? With PSE, can I replace the red only with a striped background image I have, for example? TIA


----------



## monkey30

Yes I have replaced backgrounds, even made them transparent so I can move just the image onto other designs.

I found instructions on google.


----------



## Woobie

Ooop. Sorry. I wasn't clear in my question. Thanks for your reply. I know how to replace backgrounds and make them transparent. What I want to do is take an image (such as a background of stripes) and use it to replace the red of the ladybug. Kind of a color replace but with an image of a background vs a solid color done right in the program. Does that make sense?


----------



## monkey30

yup, its kinda like how I do name fills. I select the area I want to copy it and then using the magic wand I select the area I want to paste it into..... you can either use the tools at the top (paste in selected section I think it is called)or with PSE I use the short cut keys command+shift+v 

hope this helps a bit, someone might have a easier way, this is just how I have found so far while using the program.


----------



## DANque

Wow you guys are smart cookies.  I will have to try some of this.  

Erin, do you remember where you found the instructions?


----------



## Woobie

I downloaded the 30 day free trial of PSE. After watching numerous videos and reading just as many instructions, I DID IT!! Funny thing is it's not the way anything/anyone said to do it. I did a few name fills and replaced my ladybug wings with different background images. I'm hooked. I finally had to go to bed or I'd still be playing.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## monkey30

DANque said:


> Wow you guys are smart cookies.  I will have to try some of this.
> 
> Erin, do you remember where you found the instructions?




Ummm no sorry! I just googled it and it was at the top!


----------



## Lisa29

I'm glad this thread has been started. 

I am hopefully going to start trying to attempt to do some designs within the next week or so.

Any tips for how to start?  I read that getting a good Mickey head is the best starting point (how do I start with this???)

Also, where do you guys find all the clip art?  Just google it?

Sorry for all the questions, I am sooooo new at this.  We have such a long countdown that I would love to be able to figure this out to help pass the time.

I am using a mac, not sure if this makes things harder. 

Thanks in advance.

Lisa (Administrator at a football (soccer) club but wish I was a SAHM however finances do not yet allow!)


----------



## ajsmom418

Hello!  I'm Lisa.  I'm a SAHM who loves to do all sorts of arts and crafts, esp. Digital scrapbooking.  I have PSE8, which I love, and can do a lot of things with, but if you all don't object, I would like to follow along here to learn more.  

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## monkey30

YAY always like new people joining us!


----------



## ajsmom418

monkey30 said:


> YAY always like new people joining us!



Thanks!  I love to learn new ways to use my PSE.  I forgot to mention in the last post, but I am hoping to plan a trip (the first for our two boys) to WDW in October.  We are going to have to see how school calendars work out, but I am keeping my fingers crossed.   

I am working on some shirt designs for us, and hopefully I will be able to show you all something soon.  I am one of those people who have to sit and look at something for a few weeks, just to see if it is finished or not!  So, it may take me a little while.  

More later! 
Lisa


----------



## mommyof3princess27

Hi my name is Erin  I am thinking about getting photshop elements 10 and really want to learn how to DISign  I have some time to kill before we go in Nov and have nothing more to plan so why not help others with their trips!


----------



## Woobie

Maybe you could point me in the right direction? I know I saw somewhere how to do this? Maybe Dolly explained it with a Tinkerbelle? Anyway, I'm trying to figure out how to get a clipart image partly filled in the image (letter) and partly popping out of it like Milliepie did here: http://www.4shared.com/folder/qGCKRpL6/DCL_Alphabet.htmlhttp://

TIA!!

Woobie

PS- I'm SO addicted to this, my kids have been completely ignored. Oops.


----------



## pequele

I'm joining here as I am ready to go get PSE10 tomorrow and start playing with it. I've collected numerous (and I mean NUMEROUS) designs from other DISers for autograph pages. Would love to start making my own and also get some magnets going for our first DCL cruise in May 13! From the sounds of it PSE10 is the way to go...hope it is as easy as the info on Adobe page makes it out to be if not, I will be here whining A LOT for some help


----------



## Princess Bette

Hi Y'all!  Another nurse joining in on the fun! I loved using the blanks from other disigners last year to make magnets, a journal and autograph book for my DS. I ran across this thread tonight and it has me motivated to get PSE 10 and try coming up with my own things for our upcoming trip to WDW in December and our cruise in March. Thanks for the tip on getting it off EBay - will order soon and get back to you then!


----------



## monkey30

That is awesome! I have been a bit MIA lately and have not been playing with PSE like I would love to!


----------



## cajunminniemouse

Hi all, I've been admiring the great designs here and would love to give it a shot.  I'm an ER nurse and mom of 4, planning our second Disney vacay over Christmas 2013.  We can't wait!  Any recommendations on the best Disney clipart sites?


----------



## chaoscent

cajunminniemouse said:


> Hi all, I've been admiring the great designs here and would love to give it a shot. I'm an ER nurse and mom of 4, planning our second Disney vacay over Christmas 2013. We can't wait! Any recommendations on the best Disney clipart sites?


 

If you look at the FAQ sticky you will see there is one post just for clip art sites.  a few years ago everyone sent me their favorites and i posted them all.  I also do a google image and bing image search if I am looking for something particular.


----------



## pequele

chaoscent said:
			
		

> If you look at the FAQ sticky you will see there is one post just for clip art sites.  a few years ago everyone sent me their favorites and i posted them all.  I also do a google image and bing image search if I am looking for something particular.



Thanks. I'm so excited to give it a try. For now I think I will get what I need from the DISiners but after that I'm giving it a try!!


----------



## cajunminniemouse

Thanks so much!  I guess I missed that, so excited to get started


----------



## jbraffray

Hi. I'm Juliet - not a nurse though. Haha! By day, I work for the state of LA, by free time, I design. I have CS4 and love to do my own clip art...can't stand bad res on downloads so I just recreate it myself. I'm very new to DISboard and the "forum talk" so trying to follow along and understand all the acronyms has been a new challenge. Anyway, how can I get more info and/or join as a DISigner? Thanks!


----------



## chaoscent

Se the FAQ sticky and that should give you all that you need.  Start a thread with some DISigns and people will be posting request before you know it.  I just updated the DISigner listing so I won't be doing that again for a couple months.  However, feel free to jump in and start offering DISigns.  The best way is to see people request something in a new thread (not a DISigner's thread) and do their request.  Have fun.


----------



## DANque

I still dipping my toes in the water.  Doing as Penny suggested and just doing request that I think I can do.

Still to scared to start my own thread but so happy for the newbies who have jumped all the way into the DEEP END of the DISign pool!!!  HUGS


----------



## bubsmoljo

Hi Guys-
I'm in-I'm working my way through PS10 as well.  MusicMouse got me hooked with her beautiful autograph book she made and I vowed to make my own.  I've become completely obsessed with digital scrapbooking sites and Disneyana clip art.  It's a slow process for me.  I think about something I want to do and then get bogged down trying to learn what to do to do what I want.  I don't know the proper terms for things and I try to google to get my answers, get frustrated and give up!  I have downloaded several "brushes" and "styles" and have no clue how to install them into my PS.  I've tried using instructions and I must be doing something wrong.  There is so much to learn!  Our trip is in January so I have a little time-but time goes by so fast-I have to get moving!


----------



## LadyBeBop

I'm in. 

Bought the download from amazon.com last night. Stayed up until past midnight fooling around with it. I used to do a lot of digital scrapbooking with Microsoft Picture-It until MS stopped making it, and I lost all the CDs involved. I want to get back into that, and do some name fills as well. 

Once DH gets off the computer.


----------



## monkey30

it is addictive I use to spend hours on here! Had to quit cold turkey for a little while!


----------



## 5AsandaJ

I am trying to prepare for our families trip to WDW as well as creating t-shirts for our families Autism Speaks walk in October.  How do I make contact with designers?  

Thanks so Much,

Jennie


----------



## monkey30

If you check out one of the threads below, it will have a list of different designers, and what they do, plus it will have the link to the specific requests. Some have certain info they need.

Good Luck


----------



## KR1343

Does everyone use Photoshop? I have starting trying on MS word and Publisher but can't get anywhere close to some of the AWESOME designs other can do Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
thanks


----------



## YoYoAurora

KR1343 said:


> Does everyone use Photoshop? I have starting trying on MS word and Publisher but can't get anywhere close to some of the AWESOME designs other can do Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> thanks



Welcome! 

I don't know if any of the DISigners use the full Photo Shop product, which starts at around $600+ and goes up in price as you add on features. It's on my dream list. 

Take a look at the fourth post on this sticky (found near the top of this board) 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430262

Many of the DISigners use Photo Shop Elements (PSE), Paint Shop Pro (PSP) or PhotoImpact (PI) to create their beautiful disigns. All are available for purchase online or you might find them at your local software or office supply store. you can usually find them for under $100 online. 

This thread was started to help new DISigners using Photo Shop Elements 10. RustManFan and some others have graciously shared various tips to help us learn the software.


----------



## mom-of-twins-2002

DisneyMom831 said:
			
		

> I used this tutorial...it's basic but it gets the job done!
> 
> http://www.photoshop911.com/type/image_in_type.html



Thanks for sharing this link.  Doesn't look too difficult!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Subbing to this and going to scout of some of the programs.  =)


----------



## ErinsMommy

So I d/l the Elements 10 trial and after 6 hours, I still can't figure out how to make a pluto image I saved on my computer a "background" so I can layer it.  Everytime I add it to the project it keeps coming up as an 'index'.   I'm so confused.


----------



## M_I_C_K_E_Y

ErinsMommy said:


> So I d/l the Elements 10 trial and after 6 hours, I still can't figure out how to make a pluto image I saved on my computer a "background" so I can layer it.  Everytime I add it to the project it keeps coming up as an 'index'.   I'm so confused.



I am using Elements 5.0 so I am sure things have changed quite a bit but in mine, this is how you change it.

Up on the top menus, choose Image>Mode>RGB Color.  This should change the indexed picture to a picture with RGB color.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## FlutterBy429

Hi! Im Katie. Ive been digi-scrapping since about 2007. I took 2 years off while in nursing school but now I'm back at it full force!

There are other programs that people use to scrapbook besides Photoshop. I use Photoshop Elements (which is different from CS4, CS5...) I know some people use a program called Creating Memories and ive heard of a free program called Gimp. I worked with a woman before who used ACeeDeeCee (spelling?). I really only have knowledge with PSE. I started with version 6, upgraded to 8 after nursing school graduation. I recently bought 10 but honestly havnt even installed it yet... From what i can tell from the adobe website there arnt too many changes from one version to the next. 

I someone is interested in digi scrapping and has never done so before, i usually start them at scrapgirls.com They have a free e-book about how to get started in digi-scrapping. 

When i started i read a book called "the missing manual" it helps a lot but was more geard towards photo editing than scrapbooking. 

I recently found a website/forum/store called mousescrappers.com this WHOLE forum is all things disney and scrap booking. They offer links to digi stores, tutorials, templates, and people post their pages for others to view and "scraplift". 

If you want to get into scrapping there are THOUSANDS of websites/blogs where people create beautiful kits and templates that you can use not just for disney but anything! And there are tons of freebies around too!

to search freebies try: digiscrapdepot.com

I saw a post where someone had mentioned they had downloaded brushes and scripts/actions. These can be amazing add ons to what PSE can do however, it can be a little challenging trying to install and use these tools especially if you're new to PSE and dont really know your way around the included tools yet. 

Hope this helps some of you with questions!! 

Katie Ann


----------



## mommyto3boys

So after having a few things created I decided to try this whole thing. I downloaded a trial of PSE10 & went at it. I am so stuck & lost . I watched the tutorial that someone had posted, but it only helped a little.

I am doing a name fill and I have the word selected, but I don't see a way to float in PSE10. I am stuck & google hasn't helped. My husband is a graphic designer, but he doesn't use PSE10, so he can't/won't help (unless I start using InDesign).

I am hoping that some super sweet & helpful person on here can tell me what to do next! 

Thanks in advance, y'all rock!


----------



## monkey30

very nice!


----------



## DANque

GREAT JOB!!  Keep it up!!  Can't wait to see more disigns from you.


----------



## DisneyMom831

Dumb question I'm sure...but How do I save something so it is editable later? everytime I save it merges everything... I'm using paint shop pro at the moment.


----------



## DisneyMom831

Figured it out! Love google!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Found a tutorial on how to take pictures and create a globe from them.  I stacked two smaller globes on top of a large globe for a Mickey.

These are all pictures of my DGD3.  Hoping, before my Disney vacation next year, to make a T-Shirt with a Mickey head globe with 49 Disney characters.  The globe is based on a 7 picture by 7 picture grid.


----------



## Woobie

LadyBeBop said:


> Found a tutorial on how to take pictures and create a globe from them.  I stacked two smaller globes on top of a large globe for a Mickey.
> 
> These are all pictures of my DGD3.  Hoping, before my Disney vacation next year, to make a T-Shirt with a Mickey head globe with 49 Disney characters.  The globe is based on a 7 picture by 7 picture grid.



THAT is amazing! Looks awesome. If you have a link to the tutorial, I'd love to try one. Thanks!


----------



## LadyBeBop

The tutorial is in the Mousescrappers forum.

http://www.mousescrappers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=118545#post118545

I didn't add a shadow once I created the first globe.  I just made two copies of the first globe, reduced the size, then added them, as mouse ears to the first globe.


----------



## thankudrivethru

I have PSE 10 also! got it on amazon for $44  stinkin good price!!


----------



## LadyBeBop

Anyone still here?

Anyway here is my first attempt at a magic shot.  (ala Photopass)


----------



## Easto

I just got PhotoShop Elements 10

I'd like to make some Disney stuff for my 2 girls.  A couple items that I can print and hang in their room and some tshirt designs.

Which techniques do you guys typically use?

For example - name fills .. Simple Name Fill

Now what if I want to add a background and maybe a Disney character in the foreground.  What techniques are there that I should be looking for tutorials for?

I am not asking someone to give me step by step on how to do all these, just technique names so I have something to search for.


----------



## Dom13

To put a character in front of the name just add it as a new layer making sure it's at the top of the layer stack. A background would have to be at the bottom of the layer stack.


----------



## monkey30

Easto said:


> I just got PhotoShop Elements 10
> 
> I'd like to make some Disney stuff for my 2 girls.  A couple items that I can print and hang in their room and some tshirt designs.
> 
> Which techniques do you guys typically use?
> 
> For example - name fills .. Simple Name Fill
> 
> Now what if I want to add a background and maybe a Disney character in the foreground.  What techniques are there that I should be looking for tutorials for?
> 
> I am not asking someone to give me step by step on how to do all these, just technique names so I have something to search for.



That is the same one I learned from. It made it real easy. good luck. 

I have been MIA from the computer lately! I am so bad!


----------



## wiigirl

Awesome!  Loving this thread!


----------



## DANque

Great job, everyone!!  Keep up the great work.


----------



## debidigidelights

Hi just found this thread today. Love to play around with graphics so will be following along. I am using PSpro9. Planning a trip to Disney for Mardi Gras with DH, DD, SIL, GS and GD, so looking to do some crafts with the grand kids during our planning stage and also when we get back for scrapbooking.






Worked on my signature today, this thread has got me hooked again.


----------



## benmart21

My daughter is really into graphic design especially with Disney characters so I'm introducing her to this forum. I see alot of great art and photography on the thread so far.Keep up the good work. For my daughter Sara, we hang her art on custom Disney frames from hospitalityframes.com I do have some questions with Adobe though does anyone know if Adobe aftereffects is to complex for a 14 year old for a Christmas gift ? Or should I get her lightroom 3 ?


----------



## zokaluse

Oh my this thread is just about to cost me a lot of ££££'s! I've been having disigns from others (mickey heads/filled mickey heads/autograph pages) on here and have decided "I just want to be able to do that" 

So off I trundle to download the trial of PSE 11...then Im sure ill be buying the full version before the week is out! 

Thanks for the inspiration ...


----------



## DebiSans

So first thing first. I am VERY new as this is my first attempt at creating something from scratch and I don't know where to start. We are having a family reunion to Disneyland in a few months and I wanted to create some t-shirts for our trip. What I was hoping to achieve is something similar to what "SHADOWRITER" created. With the first names of all the family members forming the shape of Mickey's head and small red mickey heads in between the family groups and the year in the center. I would have asked Shadowriter but her thread is closed. Can anyone tell me where to begin? dance3:


----------



## monkey30

Not sure where u can start for that specific one, but I do suggest checking out some of the suggestions on the start of this thread, to help u learn what to do in the beginning. 

Another great place to learn specific effects you tube can help walk you through stuff. 

Good luck


----------



## mom2fourprincesses

I downloaded Adobe Photoshop Elements this morning, played with it all day, and finally have my first name fill done.  I am sure it will get better, but I am pretty proud of it.  I am doing one for each of our family members, and we leave in 14 days for WDW.  One down, six to go!  






[/IMG]


----------



## erincon23

Hi all - -while I don't plan to get into DISigning, I have done a few -- mostly for myself, and I posted one a while ago for someone looking for a pin trading design that nobody had answered. I got PSE 11 for Christmas, but haven't spent a minute on it yet, and will have to do a tutorial. Right now, I'm trying to figure out how to knock out the white block that's behind the image I want to use (trying to make parent t-shirts for the high school trip) - I'm sure I'll figure it out! Wanted to say that I love the DISigns you guys have done!   (and I'm an Erin too!)


----------



## msnc

Trying to learn to do word fills in PSE 11.  Managed to get one done but can't figure out how to expand the space between the letters in the word.  Could someone please tell me how?  For some reason, this escapes me!

Thanks!


----------



## minnie mad mum

hey everyone, i have loved reading all the posts, you DisSigners are so talented. 
i live in Great Britain and absolutely love Disney, i went on my first Disney cruise in August in 2012. 
I am currently training to be a teacher, i have been studying Information Communication Technology (ICT) and in particular creativity in ICT. so i thought i would have a go at being creative with my pc, this is what i have made so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not sure if i have done that right but if not i will look in to opening a photobucket/4shared account
thanks for now sarah
p.s can someone please let me know if they can or cannot access the photos.


----------



## minnie mad mum

mom2fourprincesses said:


> I downloaded Adobe Photoshop Elements this morning, played with it all day, and finally have my first name fill done.  I am sure it will get better, but I am pretty proud of it.  I am doing one for each of our family members, and we leave in 14 days for WDW.  One down, six to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





hi that looks great, how did you upload the photo, i am having trouble uploading mine, i do not have a photobucket account, they are just on fb.thanks for your help sarah.


----------



## minnie mad mum

please can anyone enlighten me how to upload photos, thanks in advance, sarah


----------



## staciaday

To the person who made the Mickey Photo Globe I just wanted to say that it looks incredible.  I wanted to thank you for sharing the link to make it.  I am just learning how to use Photoshop Elements 11 and I so appreciate all the advice and tips everyone shares.  
I love Disney and my daughter loves all the ideas, cards, letters, tshirts and gifts I have made using some of the designers incredible designs.  I bought the program to try to learn to do a few namefils and mouse heads myself.

Again to all the designers thank you for the great work you do and for sharing your tips and ideas.
Stacey


----------



## minnie mad mum

staciaday said:


> To the person who made the Mickey Photo Globe I just wanted to say that it looks incredible.  I wanted to thank you for sharing the link to make it.  I am just learning how to use Photoshop Elements 11 and I so appreciate all the advice and tips everyone shares.
> I love Disney and my daughter loves all the ideas, cards, letters, tshirts and gifts I have made using some of the designers incredible designs.  I bought the program to try to learn to do a few namefils and mouse heads myself.
> 
> Again to all the designers thank you for the great work you do and for sharing your tips and ideas.
> Stacey



How can I see the mickey globe?


----------



## minnie mad mum

these are what i have created so far 
http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/CinderellaC1_zps541cd0f1.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/tinkletterT_zps650bfedb.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/Minnieletters_zps6da68c1a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/tianne2_zps794fc7b9.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/sarah3_zpsbf1c151a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/dadewhite_zps2c4bb310.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/tshirttransfer6_zps0a382bc4.jpg


----------



## FergusBC

Those are all fantastic! My favourite is the Cinderella fill. It is just gorgeous!


----------



## minnie mad mum

FergusBC said:


> Those are all fantastic! My favourite is the Cinderella fill. It is just gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## monkey30

minni mad mum, those are great. I love using photobucket on here to upload. 

Another way you can share so we are not leaving the page is to use the little add image on the top of the message box and put the direct link in from photobucket, its a code on the side or under the picture when u upload them. Works great. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Echolocation

Minnie Mad Mum - those are great! I particularly like the Star Wars themed one a few posts back.


----------



## minnie mad mum

Echolocation said:


> Minnie Mad Mum - those are great! I particularly like the Star Wars themed one a few posts back.



Thankyou, however it's not my Star Wars one for some reason it keeps appearing on my page!


----------



## ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE

Please can anybody help it is my first post x


----------



## ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE

Also i get images from disney clips and the images are then gifs but are not animated however when i upload to photoshop it wont work ?


----------



## minnie mad mum

ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE said:


> Also i get images from disney clips and the images are then gifs but are not animated however when i upload to photoshop it wont work ?



What are you trying to do?


----------



## ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE

Hey minnie mad mum, I am also from the united kingdom !!! I have worked it out now thank you. Have you created a thread yet as looked at your designs and they are fab !


----------



## minnie mad mum

ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE said:


> Hey minnie mad mum, I am also from the united kingdom !!! I have worked it out now thank you. Have you created a thread yet as looked at your designs and they are fab !



Hiya, where in the uk are you, I'm in wiltshire. I don't know how to create a thread on here, I do a lot of requests on Facebook, have you designed yet?


----------



## minnie mad mum

ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE said:


> Hey minnie mad mum, I am also from the united kingdom !!! I have worked it out now thank you. Have you created a thread yet as looked at your designs and they are fab !



Thankyou thread now created


----------



## minnie mad mum

Aotograph pillowcases/books

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/autograph covers/CARMEN_zpsb39f3539.jpg


http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/autograph covers/cover1_zps14a6919a.jpg


http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/minniemadmum/autograph covers/Nathan_zps9fb28c64.jpg


----------



## ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE

I am from Suffolk and love designing !!!! Did you make a thread in the end and also wondering when you use text in Photoshop how do you add a colored line around the edge of the writing (like the princess design in your photobucket) ???? Do you also have a Facebook page as would love to look at it and like it (if you do private message me the website url)  Hope you are well


----------



## minnie mad mum

ILOVEMINNIEMOUSE said:


> I am from Suffolk and love designing !!!! Did you make a thread in the end and also wondering when you use text in Photoshop how do you add a colored line around the edge of the writing (like the princess design in your photobucket) ???? Do you also have a Facebook page as would love to look at it and like it (if you do private message me the website url)  Hope you are well



Hey there, Suffolk, I've never been there. Yes I have made a thread and have completed a few requests. The princess lettering coloured line was tricky to do, it's on the edit tab, stroke colour, you can do it on the outside or inside of the letters. I don't have a specific FB page just my personal one, the pics on there are now on photobucket 
What have you designed so far? Would love to see them


----------



## RustManFan

most web images are 72ppi resolution and this seems to be the PSE default....mine are nice and crisp as I always use 300ppi... and always save as JPGs rather than PNGs as they are smaller files for my hard drive.  

oh, and I DISign mine with inch dimensions and not pixels... 

do not compromise on resolution.  it may make the image too small to use successfully and will look even worse if you try to enlarge it.


----------



## RustManFan

*Please DISers....this is a sticky and not a chat line

It would be much more valuable for suggestions and ideas to be posted rather than so many introductions and chat!* 

*There are many extraneous posts between the ones which provide good information or links to samples.*

Even those of us working with PSE for years can learn from others!


----------



## RustManFan

Easiest way to make a border is to make the bottom layer filled with whatever color you want the border to be.

Then add a smaller rectangle on top of it and you will have your border!


----------



## gcoolie

How would I make a double border around a name or any word?  I can do one color by using the stroke feature in layer style, but I can't figure out how to do another outline around that one.  I've seen some that the designers have done that way.


----------



## jbraffray

One way I know is to duplicate the text and change the color to whatever need. Then, do the same for the stroke and increase the stroke size to your desired with around the original text. That will give that double layer look


----------



## gcoolie

jbraffray said:


> One way I know is to duplicate the text and change the color to whatever need. Then, do the same for the stroke and increase the stroke size to your desired with around the original text. That will give that double layer look




Thanks!  I tried that and got it to work.


----------



## jbraffray

gcoolie said:


> Thanks!  I tried that and got it to work.



Good deal


----------



## minnie mad mum

hello, I have created a video tutorial for making name fills in Photoshop.
I currently use Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 but I think the different versions are similar. this tutorial is for a normal pc. 
please feel free to try It out, I would love your feedback and to see your creations, thanks sarah
https://plus.google.com/u/0/115542643909347462840/posts


----------



## jbraffray

I am very interested in viewing this tutorial. Can you add it to YouTube, too? I am not on Google+.


----------



## minnie mad mum

jbraffray said:


> I am very interested in viewing this tutorial. Can you add it to YouTube, too? I am not on Google+.



Hi there it is is on you tube, I will post the link later I can't do on my ipad and off to work now


----------



## minnie mad mum

this link is for the tutorial on you tube 
http://youtu.be/_7wOccHwx8A


----------



## jbraffray

Nice tutorial - simple to follow. Thanks!


----------



## minnie mad mum

Thanks did you manage to make something? I would love to see it


----------



## bats

minnie mad mum said:


> this link is for the tutorial on you tube
> http://youtu.be/_7wOccHwx8A



I have just taken delivery of my Elements 11 and was sat there just staring at it wondering how to do things!  I only bought it because of this thread and your tutorial was excellent.
Thank you so much for doing it .. I'm off to watch it again now, then I'll give it a go I think.

If you ever want to do more tutorials, they'd be most welcome.

One I'd find useful is how to fill a Mickey head with a flag (I need Croatia for a friend!)!
Thank you for doing this one though, it was great, very easy to follow.


----------



## minnie mad mum

Thank you, here is the link for the mickey head tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geru8Z-J3mY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## minnie mad mum

bats said:


> I have just taken delivery of my Elements 11 and was sat there just staring at it wondering how to do things!  I only bought it because of this thread and your tutorial was excellent.
> Thank you so much for doing it .. I'm off to watch it again now, then I'll give it a go I think.
> 
> If you ever want to do more tutorials, they'd be most welcome.
> 
> One I'd find useful is how to fill a Mickey head with a flag (I need Croatia for a friend!)!
> Thank you for doing this one though, it was great, very easy to follow.



hey there is the other tutorial you wanted http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geru8Z-J3mY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bats

minnie mad mum said:


> Thank you, here is the link for the mickey head tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Geru8Z-J3mY&feature=youtu.be



Thank you so much!!
My name fill worked great and I'm really pleased with it. I'm on my iPad right now but I'll post a picture up later so you can judge it!
Regarding the Mickey head, it's been advised to get a near perfect image of a Mickey head to start with as it may pixelate otherwise. Do you have any recommendations of really good images please? 
Thanks, Joa.


----------



## minnie mad mum

bats said:


> Thank you so much!!
> My name fill worked great and I'm really pleased with it. I'm on my iPad right now but I'll post a picture up later so you can judge it!
> Regarding the Mickey head, it's been advised to get a near perfect image of a Mickey head to start with as it may pixelate otherwise. Do you have any recommendations of really good images please?
> Thanks, Joa.



Great, glad you were able to create a name fill, I have a really clean image of a mickey head I will post later for you to use


----------



## bats

minnie mad mum said:


> Great, glad you were able to create a name fill, I have a really clean image of a mickey head I will post later for you to use


That's very kind, thank you.

Here's my name fill ..


----------



## minnie mad mum

bats said:


> That's very kind, thank you.
> 
> Here's my name fill ..



That look fab,


----------



## Smartin7

I'm in!


----------



## bats

minnie mad mum said:


> Great, glad you were able to create a name fill, I have a really clean image of a mickey head I will post later for you to use



Do you have the clean image please?  The ones I'm finding online are turning out to be not so hot!! 
Thanks


----------



## minnie mad mum

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9488/plainblackmickeyhead.jpg

here you go try this one, sorry it took so long, been finishing school and greeting my new granchild


----------



## bats

minnie mad mum said:


> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9488/plainblackmickeyhead.jpg
> 
> here you go try this one, sorry it took so long, been finishing school and greeting my new granchild



Congratulations!  Mum and baby doing well I hope?
Thanks for the Mickey head, I'll give it a go later.


----------



## bats

Does anyone know if there's a way of extending the top bit of a flag I'm trying to put in a Mickey head.  I'm trying to do the Croatian flag and because of the emblem which is towards the top of the flag (3 horizontal stripes), it's difficult to get the Mickey head to 'fit'.

If the flag can't be extended, would I be able to do a 3 layer picture perhaps?  The basic flag with 3 stripes, the emblem on it's own and the Mickey head?  I'm thinking I could put the emblem in an ear if i do it that way.

Thanks for any help 

ETA: Have now used a different Croatian flag, one without the tall emblem but a shorter version.  Would still like to now if I can do 3 or more layered pictures though please.


----------



## minnie mad mum

bats said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way of extending the top bit of a flag I'm trying to put in a Mickey head.  I'm trying to do the Croatian flag and because of the emblem which is towards the top of the flag (3 horizontal stripes), it's difficult to get the Mickey head to 'fit'.
> 
> If the flag can't be extended, would I be able to do a 3 layer picture perhaps?  The basic flag with 3 stripes, the emblem on it's own and the Mickey head?  I'm thinking I could put the emblem in an ear if i do it that way.
> 
> Thanks for any help



I think so but you would have to get three separate pictures, I will check it out tomorrow for you


----------



## minnie mad mum

I couldn't work it out with three layers, but I am still trying, wont let it beat me!

I have made this with Microsoft word instead for now






sarah


----------



## minnie mad mum

bats said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way of extending the top bit of a flag I'm trying to put in a Mickey head.  I'm trying to do the Croatian flag and because of the emblem which is towards the top of the flag (3 horizontal stripes), it's difficult to get the Mickey head to 'fit'.
> 
> If the flag can't be extended, would I be able to do a 3 layer picture perhaps?  The basic flag with 3 stripes, the emblem on it's own and the Mickey head?  I'm thinking I could put the emblem in an ear if i do it that way.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> ETA: Have now used a different Croatian flag, one without the tall emblem but a shorter version.  Would still like to now if I can do 3 or more layered pictures though please.




hey there, I have created this, just like you said, with 3 layers,





 if this what you were looking for I can create some instructions, thanks sarah


----------



## Our3ps

minnie mad mum said:


> this link is for the tutorial on you tube
> http://youtu.be/_7wOccHwx8A



Thank you sooooooo much!!! I have been doing this in a way that was so much harder. This makes it a piece of cake!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Wondering if anyone had used the PSE 11 trial version? I have noticed the trial version doesn't let you do much of anything, which is rather annoying! How can I decide if it's worth buying if I can't try it?! 

Just wondering, because it's that's really true, I will give up trying to do name fills with the trial and just wait and practice with the real version when I can get it.


----------



## BirdyJ

Hi, I'm really new to this site and I'm wondering what font you use?


----------



## minnie mad mum

BirdyJ said:


> Hi, I'm really new to this site and I'm wondering what font you use?



Hi there I use storybook, which I downloaded from the web, or cooper or impact which should be on your pc already


----------



## docborg98

Has anyone ever downloaded and used GIMP? When I looked into Photoshop Elements it is expensive and I found this for free. I don't expect it to be as good but curious if anyone has tried it. Thank you


----------



## DreaminDisney2013

So I've been spending some time trying to learn PSE because I would love to help out the Disigners! Here is a Tshirt design I just finished. 

 

I don't think I saved it correctly but please let me know any tips/suggestions! I tried merging two photos. TIA!


----------



## IntoTheLight

This looks fun, is anyone allowed to respond to threads? I read the FAQ but it mostly applied to those asking for help vs offering, unless I missed it? 

I'm a professional vector artist if that makes any difference in being allowed.


----------



## pineview01

People are asking, you are offering.


----------



## Ozziemum

I've have loved plating around with the designs but I don't have any specific programs such as Photoshop. 

Does anyone know if there is a thread for people using Word, Paint etc


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

does anyone here do this kinda stuff for a living? i find this stuff super fun and would love to get a degree in it. i was wondering if anyone does like graphic design or is this just a hobby?


----------



## SuzanneSLO

I've been having a lot of fun with the trial version of Photoshop Elements 11. I went to Amazon to purchase it and it says this is the old version. Apparently Adobe has released Elements 12. Anyone have any information about the new version?  Thanks. -- Suzanne


----------



## RustManFan

I just ordered PSE12 from Amazon a couple minutes ago.  Will do a report after my vacation in mid October.


----------



## RustManFan

this thread is NOT limited to one version of PSE obviously.  Be sure you indicate which version you are talking about if your post is version specific!


----------



## RustManFan

DreaminDisney2013;  love the Planes DISign but I think the wording would read a bit better as

On my way for my 1st trip
to Walt Disney World

just my 2 cents!!  no needed changes to image though.  Terrific!!


----------



## MsHershey

Marion,

I am trying to alter the name on one of your templates using Word 2007 but can't figure out how to do it. Can you help me?

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## paul_toria96

I would love to start DISigning, is PSE the best to get?

Well I went and bought it and have done my first DISign, need some more practice though before I can start sharing


----------



## SKTiger

I think its a matter of personal preference... I design invites and the like in indesign instead of photoshop.


----------



## scrapchris

I am a PSE fan!  I started with photo manipulation and digital scrapping and am currently using it to to some t-shirt designs.  I am starting to wander around this board and am loving all of the creative things people are doing.  

I had never seen taxedos (sp?) before now.  I saw a website where you can create some, but not the wonderful Disney designs folks here are doing.  Can anyone tell me how these are done?  I can't imagine that each word has to be placed individually, but at the same time, don't know of any other way.


----------



## scrapchris

I just finished making my way through all of the previous posts in the thread.  There are some great tidbits hidden throughout the chatter.   

I wanted to offer something up.  One of the things that instructors of photo manipulation really stress is doing non-destructive edits so you can always easily back up and do something a bit differently.  There is a super easy way to "clip" two layers together so that the bottom layer shows through the shape of the top layer.  The neat thing about that is you can then move the bottom layer around so the exact part you want to show through is showing.  This makes name fills a breeze!  

I have never "filmed" a tutorial before, so let me look and see what is involved with that, but in the meantime, if you have your text layer on top, your picture layer underneath and then hover your mouse on the line between the two layers and alt-click, the bottom layer will "fill" the shape of the top layer, but they will both still be independent so you can move each of them around to exactly where you want them to be.


----------



## TwinkleStar

I need to see about getting photoshop.  I would love to work on some things but I'm just using publisher and my name fills are just not coming out very well. I'm trying to do a fill with the frozen theme and it's just not working out.


----------



## scrapchris

Twinkle - There is a free 30 day trial for all of the Adobe products.  You might consider downloading it and playing with it to see what you think.  Photoshop Elements is a very powerful package for the price.  Yes, there are some things that the full version of Photoshop does that it can't do, but not many. (And certainly not enough to justify the hundreds of dollars of price difference in my case!)


----------



## JediBonas

skittlesfirehawk said:


> does anyone here do this kinda stuff for a living? i find this stuff super fun and would love to get a degree in it. i was wondering if anyone does like graphic design or is this just a hobby?



I work in marketing for a living and almost exclusively use the Adobe Suite, although I prefer   InDesign over Photoshop.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I'm just starting DISigns, and have been playing around with Paint. Is there a tutorial anywhere on how to do the Mickey heads people here make? Like how to fill the image and whatnot.


----------



## chaoscent

RustManFan said:


> I just ordered PSE12 from Amazon a couple minutes ago. Will do a report after my vacation in mid October.


 

Marion, I was going to do the same but I am mainly on a laptop now and some of the reviews said it wasn't very lap top friendly.


----------



## Dom13

I've never used PSE or PS on a lap top. I can't imagine any difficulties as long as you're using an external mouse and not the track pad. You can always download the 30 day trial and see if you have any trouble with it.


----------



## chaoscent

I just found Jim's PSE.  He doesn't use it anymore as his laptop decided to retire so I am putting it on mine.  I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## gambys

Can you use paint shop pro?


----------



## MirrorMirror

skittlesfirehawk said:


> does anyone here do this kinda stuff for a living? i find this stuff super fun and would love to get a degree in it. i was wondering if anyone does like graphic design or is this just a hobby?



I would like to know this as well.  I've been making and selling some digital designs (not Disney) on Etsy for a bit, but I'd love to "study" this as well.  I find a lot of info on youtube and blogs, but think a formal program would be really helpful.


----------



## SKTiger

I'm a graphic designer for a living and would be happy to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## shan2321

My first try creating a DISign 

Yay! All I can say is DD is going to L-O-V-E it


----------



## katdancer93

I think i've figured it out! PSE 6 came with my bamboo tablet and I've been in love with the mickey ears! they still need a bit of work but I've managed a Frozen one


----------



## katdancer93

I use PSE 6 with my Macbook and I can do everything I could with a normal mouse - However I use a lot of the shortcuts and when tutorials say control mac users should use command…hours of frustration spent on that….


----------



## Matthew08

I am new to this forum and I would like to join as a newbie and train to create all these designs with all your help. Possible?


----------



## RustManFan

I never did any graphic design until I discovered the forum and tried my hand at it.  Now I have created thousands of DISigns!!

It was possible for me to be self-taught and it is possible for somebody that DIScovers they have a knack for it.....Give it a try!!


----------



## RustManFan

One of these days I am going to set time aside to learn what is new in PSE 12.  Right now I am so busy I continue to use PSE 10 for everything.....


----------



## Gina112167

Hi i know there are amazing graphic designs made by so many people i wanted to ask if anyone makes 

hershey bar wrapper designs 

M&M tube wrapper designs 

Favor topper bags ? 
if yes is it possible to get them made up 
with 4 diffrent designs something with mickey something with minnie 
the disney gang and princesses if possible 
i think a bag topper is 4 inch square to cover the bag 
Thank you soo much 
Gina


----------



## DisneyMama21

Hi everyone!  I've just started dabbling in DISigning this week and here are my first attempts...thoughts?


----------



## Canspinner

SteelerCountry said:


> Anyone interested in training to be a designer?  Let's help out these generous and talented designers!  This thread can be for new and experienced Photoshop elements users. (PSE). My PSE 10 should b delivered 5/11.  Can't wait!!


 I would love to!  I have PSE 9.  I think I can figure out most but where do I get the Disney alphabet, characters, and most of all the Mickey heads?
Thanks,
Lillian


----------



## RustManFan

My external hard drive is working as a dream for storing my clip art and my PSE files!  And all very organized in folders and subfolders


----------



## ScSpurgeDA

WOULD LOVE TO LEARN MORE! PLANNING OUR KIDS 1ST DISNEY TRIP AND WANT TO MAKE SHIRTS FOR EACH DAY OF THE TRIP! ALSO LOVE EDITING ETC ON COMPUTER! FIXING TO ORDER PSE!


----------



## RustManFan

Google and Bing has so much clip art and templates that will assist you in all your DISigning!  all you have to do is SEARCH!!


----------



## MickeyMominBmore

Hello all!  I was wondering if there are any DISigners that don't use photoshop at all?  I want to try my hand at it, but I am not sure about that price tag for the software.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Lady Boadicea

I use Corel paint shop pro. I have been using it for about 15 years so I have been hesitant to try Photoshop especially since it is so much more expensive. Of course with a more expensive program you can do more things but I find paint shop pro is perfect for what I do. I know other designers use gimp which is a free program.


----------



## MickeyMominBmore

How easy is it to use paint shop pro?  I have MS Paint, and I find it very difficult to use on bigger things.


----------



## YoYoAurora

Paint Shop Pro is fairly easy to learn. There are lots of tutorials out there, and several free classes. Just search for free paint shop tutorials or free paint shop pro classes. PSP is a good design software for the money, flexible and powerful enough for more advanced designs and techniques, yet easy for beginners to learn quickly. 

I don't use is as often anymore as I'm using Photoshop as my main design software while I learn Adobe Illustrator. Yet, I still use PSP (Paint Shop Pro) as I have some favorite templates and scripts (think macros for graphics) that are PSP.


----------



## AntJulie

Lady Boadicea said:


> I use Corel paint shop pro. I have been using it for about 15 years so I have been hesitant to try Photoshop especially since it is so much more expensive. Of course with a more expensive program you can do more things but I find paint shop pro is perfect for what I do. I know other designers use gimp which is a free program.


 Your designs are beautiful...please keep doing whatever it is that you use/do...I have to say your recent cruise designs are spectacular and make me wish I was going on a cruise so I could use them...I Enjoy looking at all the designs that you and the other disigners create...you are all so talented!!


----------



## MickeyMominBmore

Lady Boadicea said:


> I use Corel paint shop pro. I have been using it for about 15 years so I have been hesitant to try Photoshop especially since it is so much more expensive. Of course with a more expensive program you can do more things but I find paint shop pro is perfect for what I do. I know other designers use gimp which is a free program.



I just downloaded GIMP.  We'll see how it goes.  I just wish I had more to start with so I could play around....


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Paintshop pro is fairly easy to use.  I had no formal instruction just trial and error and when I started designing here I looked up tutorials for effects that I wanted to try.
If you decide to go with Paint Shop Pro I found this forum very useful: *michele*spaintshop, there are tutorials and free brushes, tubes, etc. I do believe that Paint Shop Pro offers a free trial so you can try it before you purchase it.
Google will be your friend for clipart  
I just did a quick goggle search and there is a beginners video for gimp on you tube. Good Luck and happy designing


----------



## Lady Boadicea

AntJulie said:


> Your designs are beautiful...please keep doing whatever it is that you use/do...I have to say your recent cruise designs are spectacular and make me wish I was going on a cruise so I could use them...I Enjoy looking at all the designs that you and the other disigners create...you are all so talented!!


Thanks  Glad you are enjoying looking at the new designs. I so want to go on another cruise but since I can't right now this is the next best thing, lol.


----------



## Lady Boadicea

DisneyMama21 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've just started dabbling in DISigning this week and here are my first attempts...thoughts?



I know this post is old but I just saw it and your designs are great! Good job! What program are you using?


----------



## RustManFan

Photoshop Elements does not cost at all what full blown Photoshop does and I have all the features I could possible use for DISigning!


----------



## bound4wdw

Bought Photoshop and premier from Sam's Club the other day, finally tried it out today.  I have no idea how to post on here   or I'd share my first design.


----------



## liljb

I would love to learn how to design....How do I start, what do I need?


----------



## Lady Boadicea

Hi 
For info on how to get started check out this thread, posts 4-6:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/how-to-ask-for-disigns-tips-faqs-guidelines.2430262/
Gimp is a free software which you can download and use if you are unable to purchase one.
I use Corel Paint Shop pro which under $100.
Good Luck and let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## RustManFan

*Remember, this thread is for tips and guidance.....*

*NO DISign REQUESTS on this thread!*


----------



## zokaluse

Hi everyone,

I had much help and fab designs from others in 2013 and since then I have bought myself PSE 11 but bar practicing some name fills and a basic birthday party invite Ive not learnt anything else!
Im planning on doing all my own stuff for my Aug 2015 trip to DW and first DCL cruise so I'll be popping into the other thread for newbies to pse for help...I would be more than happy to do things for people once I am more confident in my abilities and know how to use PSE fully!


----------



## liljb

I would love to join!
do I need the latest PSE?


----------



## Mummymack UK

Please can you let me know if there are any DISigners still doing DISigns? Thanks in advance


----------



## RustManFan

Mummymack UK, don't know why you asked this question here.  Post any requests in a new thread and DISigners will respond to you if they can.  (yes, there are active DISigners)


----------



## Dat_Knee

WOW! good work!


----------



## helendarack

omg thank you so much for sharing


----------

